# I Need an old priest and a young priest



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Jesus tap-dancing Christ!!!
I was just in the shower, happily washing myself when I heard something move.
The towel box next to the bath had moved at least 6 inches from the wall, the bath mat was all bunched up in front of it!!!!!!!!
I'm seriously not joking, I am so freaked out right now!
My flat is haunted!! 
Aaaaargh!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I lived in a haunted apartment for ten years. You'll get used to it. I sometimes miss my former "room mate."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool! A bit freaky, but when I lived in my old house Strange things would happen downstairs. It helped when I named the ghost and talked to him after each incident.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I named my ghost and talked to her, too.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I think it might be an idea to try and communicate with my new room mate.
They say communication is the key to a good relationship right?
Just have to think what it's called. It's a man, I'm sure of that much. Don't know why, just a feeling I get....
*Music from X-Files plays*
Not heard anything from him since then though, which is a little dissapointing but hey..


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

For my ghost, the name "Miriam" just came to me, so that's what I've called her since then.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Fortunately your ghost doesn't appear to have been some macho construction worker-type dude who objects to being called "Miriam."


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Fortunately your ghost doesn't appear to have been some macho construction worker-type dude who objects to being called "Miriam."


*laughs*

No, no, my ghost was definitely a woman.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Some poltergeist activities could be attributed latent pyschokinetic abilities triggered by an unusual event. Usually the subject of such abilities are prepubecent youngsters in the grip of social/economic angst, however the manifestation of such abilities have been known to occur in adults who have never before demonstrated pychokinesis, but that supressed emotional energies have made themselves known through thier subconscious desires. Usually they are benign, however if those desires are dark or negative, could be misinterpreted as a malevolent apparition and associated with violent attacks by unseen hands. I would think that because you came out of the shower unscathed, that you are in no danger...Unless you sang hip-hop in the shower, which would **** off any ghost, malevolent or not.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I think if I started singing hip-hop, in the shower or anywhere else, I would welcome swift bloody retribution from the spirit world


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

...and the living!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I've had odd things happen to me but don't sweat it! if anything wants contact and hasn't hurt you yet your fine! (Unless you woke up 2 mornings in a row with scatches like me)


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Some poltergeist activities could be attributed latent pyschokinetic abilities triggered by an unusual event. Usually the subject of such abilities are prepubecent youngsters in the grip of social/economic angst, however the manifestation of such abilities have been known to occur in adults who have never before demonstrated pychokinesis, but that supressed emotional energies have made themselves known through thier subconscious desires. Usually they are benign, however if those desires are dark or negative, could be misinterpreted as a malevolent apparition and associated with violent attacks by unseen hands. I would think that because you came out of the shower unscathed, that you are in no danger...Unless you sang hip-hop in the shower, which would **** off any ghost, malevolent or not.


I agree with Dr Morbius . I was just about ready to post the same thing, but apparently he types faster than I!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

HMmmmm maybe you should name you ghost or whatever Tom..... as in peeping tom.....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey sickie...did he talk back??? Thats the first sign ya gone round the bend my friend. What was his name??? Homer? Steve? Ralph?



Sickie Ickie said:


> Cool! A bit freaky, but when I lived in my old house Strange things would happen downstairs. It helped when I named the ghost and talked to him after each incident.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Never talked back, but sure listened well. LOL


----------

